# Karambit



## Warrior-Scholar (Oct 5, 2006)

Any modern karambit practitioners here?  I guess by modern I mean smaller, easier to handle blades than some of the more traditional versions.


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2006)

I train in Harimau Pendjak Silat, which uses kerambits of all sizes.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 5, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I train in Harimau Pendjak Silat, which uses kerambits of all sizes.


 
Does this mean kenpo's lost her next great queen, prior to her coronation?


----------



## Warrior-Scholar (Oct 6, 2006)

Which size karambit do you prefer?  Maybe you think one is more effective or another is flashier.  Just wondering...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

Karambits.  Another reason I would love to learn more about and possible study silat!

Jeff


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 6, 2006)

Q:how big are the biggest sizes?
I want something that takes all, or nothing. And i have never used one like that (although something similar once)


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Does this mean kenpo's lost her next great queen, prior to her coronation?


 
It was a tough decision.


----------

